# Buying and Importing older American RV



## 98335 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi,

I have been contemplating becoming a UK full timer for several months and have been 'lurking' on many forum boards, but need to make my decision soon. As I am 6' in height, I have concluded that an American Class A of 31' - 33' length with a 'proper' bedroom is going to suit me best, as there is still enough space for the two children to stay for a week or two in relative comfort without becoming cramped.

My budget is exteremely limited (divorce), so I would appreciate views on buying an older unit (15 - 20 year old Rockwood Pace Arrow or similar) from the US and having it shipped over here.

I would prefer to keep my buying costs very low, so would appreciate member views on buying unseen from a reputable(?) dealer in the US.

There appear to be many units available around the $15k price bracket, so my budget breakdown is as follows:

Purchase Price $15,000
Shipping + Insurance $5,500
Sub Total $20,500 = £11,750
Duty @ 10% = £1,175
VAT @ 17.5% = £2,262
UK Conversion Costs = £1,500
Total Cost = £16,687

I haven't seen anything on offer over here for less than £23k, so this would appear to be the best way for me to go.

I am initially looking at 1 year full time in the UK and then making a decision on a Europe trip.

Apologies if these questions have been covered regularly in the past.

George


----------



## 98335 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry,

Of course, I meant to type *Fleetwood* Pace Arrow. What a stupid newbie mistake to make, but I'm suffering from Overload at the moment with the varieties on offer. I'd like to stay with a major player as it's more likely that spares can be sourced.

George


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi welcome to MHF

There are plenty of RV owners on here who will give good advice but there are as many views as there are choices.. 
That said, I would first of all decide on a few basics and not be too concerned about the maker.

Start from the bottom working up. 
1) Chassis maker
2) Length 
3) Engine .. Diesel or Petrol/LPG, pusher or puller 
4) Slides Y/N 
5) Budget 
6) Private or Dealer 
7) GVW

RVs by and large have very similar fixtures and fittings inside and layouts are fairly standard so these aren't so important as spares are quite easily obtained. 
Personally I would look in the classifieds first for a private sale.

eg .. http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/classifieds/detail.php?siteid=1172

RVs can be very expensive to repair if something goes seriously wrong with the engine, gearbox, transmission, steering or suspension.
I would insists on a good provable service history and MOTs. 
Tyres are expensive, so find out when they were last changed, looking at tread depth isn't good enough, they could be 10 year old and still look good but way past the time when they should have been replaced. Blowouts are common on old tyres and typically a new 22.5in tyre will cost £300 , part worn for about £50 
A cracked windscreen may not be noticable but can cost £4k (yes four thousand) to replace, so check it with a fine tooth comb. Ask to see everything working including the gennie and air cons. Batteries are cheap so I wouldn't worry about them and are best replaced as soon as possible.
Good luck with your search, take your time and ask PLENTY of questions or even get along to a show or rally and speak to the owners, we just love to talk RVs


----------



## 98335 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jim.

6 tyres @ £300 a piece and a new windscreen = £5000 (ouch)

Out of interest, is UK windscreen protection available for RV vehicles (i.e. £50 /£60 excess charge only)?

With regard to the engine, is it best to look for a unit using a 'standard' unit such as a Chevy 454?

Lots of questions I know, but if you don;'t ask, you'll never find out. I'd rather know the issues in adsvance and this forum helps with the decision making.

G


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi George
Wholly agree with Jim's comments. Breakdowns can be expensive, I wouldn't know about engine, gearbox or tranny failure but we know about steering and suspension.    
To be really honest I would advise that as you have a very limited budget, you will not gain much, if anything by buying in USA and importing. The shipping, tax and duty take the fun out of it at level of expenditure, then you are buying blind a vehicle which is 15-20 years old.
If you can spend around £16-18K I would think there are several RV's for sale already in the UK that will be younger than that mate.
Look on ebay, there are generally some advertised there that are worth looking at, and Jims link as well.
Type "american rv" into google (UK replies only) and loads will come back.
Mostly the engines will be either Ford petrol / diesel, Chevy petrol / diesel or Cummins diesel. Remember that a 454 or similar will give you about 8-10 MPG whilst a diesel should return 14-16 MPG. An LPG converted petrol will approx halve your fuel cost.
I would suggest that you go to some shows, Peterborough is at the end of April, and their will be several RVs there from this forum and others so you can chat with the owners (unless they are fighting with an army of helpers to fit an awning :lol: :lol: :lol: )
Lots to learn mate, but the answers are out there, so just ask away.....

Keith

Ps Just seen this http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/detail.asp?idVehicle=287
and this http://www.dudleys-rv.com/reg/QCNC-5ET
and this http://www.dudleys-rv.com/reg/6MBX-06Q


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi George
I dont know if the links below will help you at all, but it will hopefully show you that you can buy a decent RV in the UK with the sort of budget you have.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4625441698&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:PIC&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4626224435&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:PIC&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4625766404&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:PIC&rd=1
Although this one will probably go for more :wink: :wink:

Good luck with your search mate

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *george_wood*. You can buy much cheaper than that if you shop at the right place. How about this one for $8,900?










Why pay shipping insurance? Save even more. Shipping under $4000. :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O On second thoughts, having re-read your first post. This one is selling this week for less than you are looking to pay. Already here in the UK, with 12 months MOT and taxed until August:-


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ahha
A race for the cheapy then....

How about this for a little more than the cost of shipping from USA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.mobile.de/SID-nsgMM.H8f....&sprache=2&bereich=womo&id=11111111201550488&
or this one

http://www.mobile.de/SIDKfs7y6otCZj...&sprache=2&bereich=womo&id=11111111202515510&

Or this one, although close to your top end but very nice...

http://www.mobile.de/SID.x6J.06fqK6...&sprache=2&bereich=womo&id=11111111201089012&
or
http://www.mobile.de/SID.x6J.06fqK6...&sprache=2&bereich=womo&id=11111111193258050&

I hope you will see that there is a vast choice out there and if you look around you will be able to get what you want in Europe (I think) and not have to go through all the changes to UK spec because I believe that European spec will be OK in UK, but worth a check.
The other advantage is you can go and see these for a very cheap flight and be there and back in a day.
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

kands said:


> Ahha
> A race for the cheapy then....


 8O Yeesh. Thanks Keith. I thought I might sell my clapped out old Gulfstream to him for pocket money.


----------

